# TBT Game Night - 2014 Edition



## Justin

​
Welcome to TBT Game Night - 2014 Edition! Well, kind of. For the newer members, back in 2012 and some of 2013 we had regular Game Night events on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday for various games. This slowly disintegrated to a lack of interest. Most recently, we brought the event back during the TBT Fair last November. We definitely have the player numbers to support it now, so let me introduce you to the comeback of TBT Game Night with Mario Kart Monday!

To start us off, TBTGN will take place every Monday starting at 7PM ET (6PM CT, 5PM MT, 4PM PT) to play Mario Kart 7 on the Nintendo 3DS! Depending on how things go, we'll look into bringing back the other nights in the future. Until then it's just going to be Mario Kart on Mondays for now.

*HOW TO JOIN US!*
Be sure to join our TBT Community/Tournamenty to be able to play with all of us!

*Mario Kart 8*
Mario Kart Monday!: *8842-2839-4305*

*Need help? Instructions on how to join a tournament!*
Main Menu --> Online - One Player --> Tournaments --> Search by Code --> Enter Code

Once you've entered the code, to join the tournament is simple. Just look under Favorites and you'll see Mario Kart Monday! Hit OK to join around the start time of the event and you'll be automatically matched with other TBT members joining the tournament. If you have trouble joining into the same group as everyone else, try joining through friends list with another TBTer who is currently in the tournament.

*Mario Kart 7*
Grand Prix 150cc (All Items): *40-6089-1598-3777*

*Need help? Instructions on how to join a community!*
Main Menu --> Online Multiplayer --> Communities --> Search by Code --> Enter Code

Once you've entered the code, to join the community is simple. Just look under Favorites and you'll see Tee Bee Tee or TeeBeeTee Battle. (depending which codes you entered) Hit Join In around the start time of the event and you'll be automatically matched with other TBT members joining the community.

*CHAT WITH US!*
The IRC Chatroom is typically very busy during Mario Kart Monday, so join in and chat with us while you play. What would Mario Kart be without some healthy Blue Shell rage? You might also find players in the Mumble voice server, but it depends.

IRC Chatroom
Mumble

*WATCH US!*
I'll be streaming the match I'm playing in on the TBT Twitch channel if possible at the time. 

The Bell Tree Twitch Channel



Spoiler: Old Mario Kart Monday Screenshots






Spoiler: January 16, 2012 Screenshots









Everyone playing! Notice the lone Canadian flag(me). : (




Grand Prix Results




Another set of race results




One more!




The scoreboard for the TBT community after 2 hours of intense racing!





Spoiler: January 30, 2012 Screenshots
































Spoiler: Other Retired Game Night Screenshots






Spoiler: Team Fortress Friday










Spoiler:  January 13th, 2012 Screenshots








From left to right; Jas0n, NephewJack, Justin, HumanResources, KeenanACCF, Kaiaa and ZR. Of course this wasn't everyone who joined in, just for the time I snapped this.


Spoiler








Then all Hell broke loose.







Round ends and so I hunt down Jas0n.





I'd just fallen to my death in Arena, Justin runs off laughing.





Poor HR, I didn't protect you well enough. (Blue Medic)





Spoiler:  January 20th, 2012 Screenshots








SockHead and BB were fighting over the love and compassion of the heavy in the background.















Gif made by Jubs








Spoiler: Mystery Game Wednesday






Spoiler: January 18, 2012 Super Smash Bros. Brawl Screenshots / Gameplay




























Gif made by ZR388











Spoiler: January 25th, 2012 Magicka Screenshots








Starting our adventure. Gallows in purple, Sock in blue, and Andy in black.





Sock got squished here.





Fighting a Troll.








Spoiler: Steam Saturday






Spoiler: January 14, 2012 Left 4 Dead Screenshots

























Spoiler: January 21, 2012 Garry's Mod Screenshots
































Previous Thread


----------



## Caius

Then all hell broke loose.

That was an amazing 20th Birthday. <3


----------



## Bowie

If I had a better operating system, I'd boot up Team Fortress 2 and practice right now.


----------



## Jake

can we add twerkin' tuesday pls


----------



## Qwerty111

Sounds really cool  
(I'm going to have to invest in Mario Kart 7)


----------



## Lauren

YAY Happy Mario Kart Monday friends! <3

DON'T FORGET TO COME IN MUMBLE! IT'S ALWAYS FUN TO SHOUT AT PEOPLE ahem, those who play as Toad and Peach!


----------



## Yui Z

I need to buy Mario Kart 7 so I can take part in this now. Bring it on Ebay!

Edit: Aww darn. That's 12am my time, so looks like I can't take part anyway.


----------



## Byngo

So exciting! <3

I'm so going to play tonight


----------



## faerie

Yay!! Ty I'm so happy this is back


----------



## Nerd House

Moar Team Fortress game nights!!!!!


----------



## Laurina

Hooray! Hopefully I'll be able to join in sometime. Mondays I work 7pm-3am though :c


----------



## Cory

What time will it go until?


----------



## Mario.




----------



## Byngo

Soon o: ANTICIPATION. I hope quite a few people join


----------



## Javocado

No i dont know where my MK7 is


----------



## FireNinja1

Just realized today's Monday. o_o

Gotta finish up mah trades so I can join in on the festivities.


----------



## Cory

Hopefully it is still going on at 9.


----------



## Zura

Cant wait


----------



## Thunder

Okey doke, folks, we've started!


----------



## Thunder

Cory said:


> What time will it go until?



Usually just depends on how long people are willing to play.

Make sure to hop onto IRC or mumble if you can!


----------



## Zura

Thunder said:


> Okey doke, folks, we've started!



4 Joined already


----------



## FireNinja1

Spoiler: Here's a pic of me holding T-1st with Thunder



View attachment 44422


----------



## Zura

FireNinja1 said:


> Spoiler: Here's a pic of me holding T-1st with Thunder
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 44422



 Obama at 3rd


----------



## JoJoCan

But first, Let me take a #selfie


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Time to go buy MK7!

League of Legends night please


----------



## faerie

ty for bringing this back I had a lot of fun


----------



## Kaiaa

I miss being pyro on TF2 :') I'm sorry I missed out on MK7 tonight, I only just got home when everyone stopped playing. I will hopefully be able to play next Monday!



Kippla said:


> Time to go buy MK7!
> 
> League of Legends night please



YES. Don't hate me but I'm only like...level 11, but I make a good top....


----------



## Javocado

Wow, I hope I find my copy of MK7 by next monday!


----------



## KarlaKGB

League of lesbanos's ******** region locking will make it a difficult game to play for game night.


----------



## unravel

Hey what about Dota 2?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Hey what about Dota 2?



Who plays that awful game besides you and Karla? 

Civilization Thursdays pls.


----------



## unravel

Tom said:


> Who plays that awful game besides you and Karla?
> 
> Civilization Thursdays pls.



Well excuse me not only me and karla plays dota 2 so please 
Eww Civilization V (wait... I didn't play that game)

I can't sleep dang it...


----------



## easpa

Glad to see this is starting up again. I don't own MK7 but I'd love to get involved again once some of the other nights are brought back! Not that I was really involved much last time but ehh


----------



## Glaceon2000

I didn't know this started yesterday, but I'll be there next Monday!


----------



## AidenTheGamer

I have a suggestion: Friday night new leaf. we play ACNL every Friday night or any other night you'd like


----------



## Jacob4

AidenNook said:


> I have a suggestion: Friday night new leaf. we play ACNL every Friday night or any other night you'd like



I don't think that people really like to play ACNL with a set time and date - and seeing as there can only be 4 players in a town, how would this work?


----------



## Trundle

AidenNook said:


> I have a suggestion: Friday night new leaf. we play ACNL every Friday night or any other night you'd like



Every day and night is ACNL game night on this forum you dingus


----------



## Zura

Tonights the night


----------



## Locket

I wish i could, no ds, i lost mk7


----------



## FireNinja1

Dang it, I'll try to make it but I doubt it.


----------



## oath2order

Wooo 150 cc in 15


----------



## BluebellLight

Ooh I'm gonna play MK7 with you all
Does it start in 15 min?
My mii name is Lucille.
Also my connection may be spotty today


----------



## oath2order

ya it do

- - - Post Merge - - -

guys it's starting soon!


----------



## Justin

Join up in the main community right now if you want to play. There's already a group playing, and another about to start in a few minutes. 3 slots remaining in mine!


----------



## Justin

I'm done playing. Thanks for playing tonight everyone!


----------



## Zura

Can we gets some kind of rule for cheaters? Its really not fair


----------



## FireNinja1

Vaati said:


> Can we gets some kind of rule for cheaters? Its really not fair



Except that there are no cheaters.


----------



## Zura

FireNinja1 said:


> Except that there are no cheaters.


Dude Steve was cheater! I saw him fly to 1st place!


----------



## matt

Cheats to exist for 3DS. There is an AR called powersaves. Lets stop talking about cheats before the tread is closdd


----------



## FireNinja1

Vaati said:


> Dude Steve was cheater! I saw him fly to 1st place!



EXCUSE ME?! You have no proof that I cheated, and I'm very insulted and offended by that statement.


----------



## Zura

matt said:


> Cheats to exist for 3DS. There is an AR called powersaves. Lets stop talking about cheats before the tread is closdd



Apparently there are glitch shortcuts on some levels like Maka Wuhu... But anyway I hope everyone plays fairly 

FireNinja I am sorry for accusing you. you was being metal Mario right? Idk really, it could of been lag or something


----------



## Justin

Vaati said:


> Apparently there are glitch shortcuts on some levels like Maka Wuhu... But anyway I hope everyone plays fairly
> 
> FireNinja I am sorry for accusing you. you was being metal Mario right? Idk really, it could of been lag or something



Maka Wuhu glitch was patched nearly 2 years ago.


----------



## FireNinja1

Vaati said:


> Apparently there are glitch shortcuts on some levels like Maka Wuhu... But anyway I hope everyone plays fairly
> 
> FireNinja I am sorry for accusing you. you was being metal Mario right? Idk really, it could of been lag or something



Yeah what Jubs said pretty much. Glitch s/cs only work on TTs.

Yes, I was Metal Mario. Lag seems like a possible reason for that accusation. But I do understand where this is coming from (sort of), my rank shuffled around very rapidly.


----------



## Zura

Justin said:


> Maka Wuhu glitch was patched nearly 2 years ago.



Oh k, It must of been lag then, sorry


----------



## Justin

Be sure to join us tomorrow for more Mario Kart fun!


----------



## Jawile

When will TBT Game Night Mario Kart 8 edition start?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Definitely joining MK7 game night tonight! ^_^


----------



## captainofcool

This sounds fun! It's been forever since I played, so I'm gonna have to practice. >->


----------



## Justin

Join us now!


----------



## Lauren

*Ok guys! Time to watch TBT Staff and Members battle it out on mario kart 7!

Tune in here - CLICKY!​*


----------



## Justin

Still playing and streaming!

http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree

EDIT: Done playing!


----------



## Lauren

*




*


----------



## Justin

Playing right now if anyone wants to join!


----------



## Byngo

People are playing MK right now???


----------



## Zeiro

Justin said:


> Spoiler: January 30, 2012 Screenshots


Hey, it's me and my old username "Zyker".


----------



## Lauren

Ok guys, its MARIO KART THURSDAY! FLASH GAMES WITH STAFF AND MEMBERS! Feel free to join us! we will be in the TBT community.

JUSTIN WILL BE STREAMING IT HERE > CLICKY FOR US​


----------



## Trent the Paladin

When are we going to play something other than the awful MK7.


----------



## oath2order

IRC Mafia Day.

AOE2 Day. idk


----------



## Kaiaa

Tom said:


> When are we going to play something other than the awful MK7.



When Mario Kart 8 comes out.


----------



## Jeremy

oath2order said:


> IRC Mafia Day.
> 
> AOE2 Day. idk



Please play AOE2 today or tomorrow or something.


----------



## staticistic1114

you guys play Mario Kart Wii?


----------



## Alice

staticistic1114 said:


> you guys play Mario Kart Wii?



WFC is done. We can't play the wii version online anymore.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jeremy said:


> Please play AOE2 today or tomorrow or something.



I might be down for Aoe 2 day. I assume it's the HD version?


----------



## Jeremy

KarlaKGB said:


> I might be down for Aoe 2 day. I assume it's the HD version?



Yes, HD / Steam.  And Justin will be forced to play if I buy it for him.


----------



## staticistic1114

Alice said:


> WFC is done. We can't play the wii version online anymore.



owh I haven't played it for ages xDD
well we shall wait for 8 then♥


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kaiaa said:


> When Mario Kart 8 comes out.



Why can't we escape the Mario Kart cycle.


----------



## Jeremy

Tom said:


> Why can't we escape the Mario Kart cycle.



Play AoE2 with me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jeremy said:


> Play AoE2 with me.



I said I'd play with you if you got it for me.


----------



## Jeremy

Tom said:


> I said I'd play with you if you got it for me.



Free loader!!  _maybe_


----------



## Jas0n

I'd be down to play AoE if my computer was connected to the internet...


----------



## Jeremy

Jas0n said:


> I'd be down to play AoE if my computer was connected to the internet...



Have you tried plugging it in?


----------



## Jas0n

My computer connects via ethernet.
The ethernet cable comes from the router upstairs.
The hole in the wall which the ethernet cable passed through has been filled in.

(We're redecorating, and my computer will be moving upstairs in a few weeks)


----------



## Jeremy

Jas0n said:


> My computer connects via ethernet.
> The ethernet cable comes from the router upstairs.
> The hole in the wall which the ethernet cable passed through has been filled in.
> 
> (We're redecorating, and my computer will be moving upstairs in a few weeks)


Do you have the game though?


----------



## Jas0n

Jeremy said:


> Do you have the game though?



I do sir


----------



## oath2order

Jeremy said:


> Please play AOE2 today or tomorrow or something.



you'll beat me tho


----------



## Jeremy

Excellent, we have enough to do teams then.

So far:

Jeremy
oath2order
Jas0n
Justin (if jer buys it for him)
Tom (if jer buys it for him)
Karla (?)

Anyone else?  I will probably be santa and buy the multi pack.


----------



## Zura

Pokemon XY Battle night is happening here http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?175273-Official-Pok%E9mon-Battle-Me-Thread-(Battle-night!)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Jeremy said:


> Excellent, we have enough to do teams then.
> 
> So far:
> 
> Jeremy
> oath2order
> Jas0n
> Justin (if jer buys it for him)
> Tom (if jer buys it for him)
> Karla (?)
> 
> Anyone else?  I will probably be santa and buy the multi pack.



You'll have to buy it for me too, Santa.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Such cheapskates


----------



## Justin

**** **** ****


----------



## Cory

Justin said:


> **** **** ****



Still not as funny as when you ran into the goal post on the third lap.


----------



## Justin

Mario Kart... Sunday? Join the community now!


----------



## Kaiaa

FINE I'll race


----------



## Solar

Justin said:


> Mario Kart... Sunday? Join the community now!



Ugh, right when I have to study for a unit test ~3~


----------



## Zeiro

I'M JOINING


----------



## Lauren

Justin said:


> Mario Kart... Sunday? Join the community now!



Waaaat mario kart Sunday? Since weeeeennnnnnn?!?!


----------



## Amherst

I'm so there! I've been getting back into Mario Kart hardcore, so this is perfect timing!


----------



## Cory

Everyone gang up on Natty, she's too good!


----------



## Kildor

I want TF2 game nights pls.


I like to show off my hats to the poor and Irish.


----------



## louise23

Is this still going on


----------



## Princess

I AM EXCITED FOR TONIGHT


----------



## Justin

Mario Kart Monday starts in just about 30 minutes from this post!


----------



## Cory

PRE-PARTY STARTING NOW!


----------



## Mario.

I'm joining


----------



## BerryPop

This is fun!


----------



## Jeremy

http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

This is great! Such a good community on these forums! I'm a little late tonight, but I'm joining now!


----------



## Cadbberry

I don't have Mario Kart 7 only Mario Kart Wii  so I will watch everyone


----------



## Solar

Will Mario Kart Monday be Mario Kart 8 Monday next week and so on!?


----------



## Kaiaa

Benmjy said:


> Will Mario Kart Monday be Mario Kart 8 Monday next week and so on!?



I believe that we will probably have Mario Kart 8 Monday for those with MK8 and Mario Kart 7 Monday for those who do not have MK8 yet, that way we all can play!


----------



## Solar

Kaiaa said:


> I believe that we will probably have Mario Kart 8 Monday for those with MK8 and Mario Kart 7 Monday for those who do not have MK8 yet, that way we all can play!



Good compromise!! So excited to play!!


----------



## Mario.

Well that was fun


----------



## Jeremy

Ok, do you guys want to play AoE2 tonight?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Depends on what time.


----------



## Jeremy

KarlaKGB said:


> Depends on what time.



What time/timezone do you go to sleep?


----------



## KarlaKGB

I go to sleep at about 7pm eastern


----------



## Jeremy

KarlaKGB said:


> I go to sleep at about 7pm eastern



Well I can play before then, but I don't know about everyone else.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Jer, did you ever get the stream working right for MK7 last night?


----------



## Jeremy

CookingOkasan said:


> Jer, did you ever get the stream working right for MK7 last night?



Yes, it was working.


----------



## Jeremy

KarlaKGB said:


> I go to sleep at about 7pm eastern



So far, Trundle said he could play then.


----------



## Byngo

Kaiaa said:


> I believe that we will probably have Mario Kart 8 Monday for those with MK8 and Mario Kart 7 Monday for those who do not have MK8 yet, that way we all can play!



B-but what about people with both?!?!?!?!(?!


----------



## Trundle

Can't play AoE II now before 7pm, but maybe later I can.


----------



## Kaiaa

Natty said:


> B-but what about people with both?!?!?!?!(?!



Then pick and choose!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'd play AoE II if I had a Windows computer (too lazy to set up Wine) and I had the money. Jer I demand you to be Santa


----------



## Justin

Officially, we'll have Mario Kart Monday still every Monday for both games. There should be enough members with only MK7 around to fill a group of 8 players. I'll encourage everyone who owns MK8 to play that with us. But at least for the first week or two after MK8 comes out, I'll be playing unofficially almost every night if others want to play. There will be an announcement up this Friday on release day with the Tournament information and calling for people to play on release night, so look out for that!


----------



## Justin

http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree

Mario Kart... Tuesday!

If you're playing, come join the Mumble! You'll be on the stream!


----------



## Jennifer

Are you just going to play MK7 all week as celebration for MK8?


----------



## Jeremy

For those wondering, Justin, Trundle and I played AoE2 last night.  Us 3 vs. the computer, but I accidentally made the difficulty level too easy.


----------



## Lauren

Jennifer said:


> Are you just going to play MK7 all week as celebration for MK8?



I would love to do it!


----------



## Jeremy

It's been more like everyday for the last two weeks.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jeremy said:


> For those wondering, Justin, Trundle and I played AoE2 last night.  Us 3 vs. the computer, but I accidentally made the difficulty level too easy.



No versus? ;p


----------



## Jeremy

KarlaKGB said:


> No versus? ;p



It was better that way for the first game so I can give them tips etc.  Otherwise we would have done 2v1.

Anyway, we should do a Mario Kart 7 marathon tonight and stream it, etc.


----------



## Flop

Jeremy said:


> It was better that way for the first game so I can give them tips etc.  Otherwise we would have done 2v1.
> 
> Anyway, we should do a Mario Kart 7 marathon tonight and stream it, etc.



Pleaseeeee.   I just want to beat Jubs


----------



## Jeremy

Flop said:


> I just want to beat Jubs



This seems to be a reoccurring mantra.


----------



## staticistic1114

can we play something on Xbox?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

staticistic1114 said:


> can we play something on Xbox?



What game? Halo or Calla Dooty?


----------



## staticistic1114

Tom said:


> What game? Halo or Calla Dooty?



got both, lets see who else has it so we can all play


----------



## SteveyTaco

anyone want to play Mario kart kart 7 cuz guess what im bored


----------



## Jeremy

The first MK8 Monday tonight!


----------



## n64king

Tom said:


> What game? Halo or Calla Dooty?



HAHAHA Calla Dooty. 


Oh maybe I'll try and find y'all on the MK8 one later.


----------



## Locket

Jeremy said:


> The first MK8 Monday tonight!



yay! Ill totally join when i get it!


----------



## Justin

Information on how to join us for Mario Kart Monday on Mario Kart 8 today in 45 minutes is below:

*Mario Kart 8*
Mario Kart Monday!: *8842-2839-4305*

*Need help? Instructions on how to join a tournament!*
Main Menu --> Online - One Player --> Tournaments --> Search by Code --> Enter Code

Once you've entered the code, to join the tournament is simple. Just look under Favorites and you'll see Mario Kart Monday! Hit OK to join around the start time of the event and you'll be automatically matched with other TBT members joining the tournament. If you have trouble joining into the same group as everyone else, try joining through friends list with another TBTer who is currently in the tournament.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ooh. I want to join, i'll be playing MK8.


----------



## Cartoty555

I'll be there! I'm coming for you Flake :<


----------



## Justin

Come join the Mario Kart Monday tournament now! Code is 8842-2839-4305 !

Livestreaming at http://twitch.tv/thebelltree !


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Is anyone on Mario kart 7?


----------



## Katastique

I don't have it yet but i'm loving the MK8 coverage, the game looks amazing!!!! ^___^


----------



## Clement

No love for mario kart 7 it seems.


----------



## Cory

By the way, I win the award for first TBT Mario Kart 8 Mario Kart Monday win. I beat Gallows in a 1v1 match.


----------



## Cartoty555

Cory said:


> By the way, I win the award for first TBT Mario Kart 8 Mario Kart Monday win. I beat Gallows in a 1v1 match.



What's the award? and didn't paperboy012345 win?


----------



## Cory

Cartoty555 said:


> What's the award? and didn't paperboy012345 win?



It was a joke and no me and Gallows started a game at exactly the time it opened.


----------



## Cartoty555

Cory said:


> It was a joke and no me and Gallows started a game at exactly the time it opened.



Oh lol, yeah I was spectating when it first started. Good races


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yeah, I was on a roll until ^ Ruined everything.


----------



## Cartoty555

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah, I was on a roll until ^ Ruined everything.



lol you still won man! Well, Justin actually got the most points, but he hosted it so idk if he would crown himself the winner.


----------



## Big Forum User

It's exactly when I can't do it. I leave my only 3ds wifi connection at 5:30. Mario Kart Monday in my time zone starts at 6, but I'll cheer you on and I'll play some mario kart 7 of my own. Have fun tonight guys!


----------



## Boo_is_dead

May join tonight ^^


----------



## Mariah

Maybe I'll finally unbox my Wii U.


----------



## staticistic1114

Mariah said:


> Maybe I'll finally unbox my Wii U.



please do


----------



## CookingOkasan

tfw you leave mk7 at your parents house so you can't participate :'l


----------



## Waluigi

2late4me

forever i shall play singularly

waluigi is alone


----------



## staticistic1114

I wanna join, but not sure about the timezone
its +4 GMT so when is that?


----------



## Alice

staticistic1114 said:


> I wanna join, but not sure about the timezone
> its +4 GMT so when is that?



It'd be really early morning for you. Basically, 8 hours from your current time. So it'll start at 3am your time and end 7am or whenever everyone quits.


----------



## Nkosazana

Alice said:


> It'd be really early morning for you. Basically, 8 hours from your current time. So it'll start at 3am your time and end 7am or whenever everyone quits.



its 7pm GMT now so what time would it be then? o.o


----------



## Justin

Join us for Mario Kart Monday during TBT Game Night in just 30 minutes!

*Mario Kart Monday
Weekly Tournament (Weekly Monday 4:00pm to Monday 8:00pm)*
*8842-2839-4305*


----------



## BookGirl

Can't wait to play Mario Kart 8 and possibly Mario Kart 7 tonight! I'm really excited to play with you guys


----------



## Pathetic

ohohoohoh yes i am ready


----------



## Alice

So hype. Let's do this!


----------



## ryan88

when does it start? it's says offline!


----------



## skylerracerGT

We need more players on mk7 one right now!


----------



## Locket

I need a WII U lol and MK8 

- - - Post Merge - - -

(1 more month!!!!)


----------



## staticistic1114

Alice said:


> It'd be really early morning for you. Basically, 8 hours from your current time. So it'll start at 3am your time and end 7am or whenever everyone quits.



wow sucks..


----------



## staticistic1114

I'm crying from the inside.. <//3


----------



## bouncybabs

I wanna play!


----------



## AppleCracker

I'll be here for mario kart 7!


----------



## Yui Z

Hopefully getting a Wii U and Mario Kart 8 for my birthday in twelve days... Then maybe I'll be able to take part, since it's nearly the holidays and I'll have the energy to stay up later because of time zones.


----------



## Myles

Joining in with MK8 tonight.


----------



## r a t

I've just got my wii u, so I'll be joining in too cx

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've just looked at the times for when the tournament is 'open', 00:00 - 04:00am for UK, oh.. xD Maybe I won't be playing that often then ;w;'


----------



## Chris

Antlers said:


> I've just looked at the times for when the tournament is 'open', 00:00 - 04:00am for UK, oh.. xD Maybe I won't be playing that often then ;w;'



Yeah, it's an awkward time for us UK folk. Last week I just joined in for the first half hour.


----------



## Ashtot

So excited for tonight!


----------



## Nkosazana

Yes I can play! 

Nope nvm too early ;_;


----------



## Byngo

Little less than 2 hours. <3


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'll gladly join for Mario Kart 8 later today.


----------



## Heisenberg

I wish I had any of the mario karts. :'(


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

MMM. i think I shall get a mario kart 7 now!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Next week i'll try MK7.


----------



## Qwerty111

Hopefully playing MK7 today :3


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well. I couldn't find MK7, so that means i'll do MK8!


----------



## Beary

Are we having a MK7 game? ;-;


----------



## ryan88

this never works! Offline still!


----------



## Uvailable

I just joined! My friend told me about this. I'll try to participate in these more often.


----------



## Waluigi

Finally, for once i can participate in one of these. Midnight here, and my wii u is upstairs right now so i can play. 
(staying awake isnt a problem, i stay awake until like half 1 in the morning anyway).

I shall join and dominate you all with the power of waa


----------



## Waluigi

Final hour
one hour remains


----------



## Waluigi

did i serously confuse a monday fir a tuesday

F.  M.  L.


----------



## Clement

No love for MK7.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Is Mario kart Monday even going to happen today? I will join it today if it does.


----------



## ryan88

Paperboy012305 said:


> Is Mario kart Monday even going to happen today? I will join it today if it does.


it won't happen! it's been ofline for weeks


----------



## Paperboy012305

ryan88 said:


> it won't happen! it's been ofline for weeks


Oh no! Will it happen again or not? D:


----------



## ryan88

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh no! Will it happen again or not? D:



it's been taken off


----------



## Paperboy012305

ryan88 said:


> it's been taken off


Why!!!! I really wanted to join this week, guess not.


----------



## BellGreen

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh no! Will it happen again or not? D:


I think what he meant was that it's very unlikely there'd be players since it's been inactive lately.


----------



## Capella

ryan88 said:


> it won't happen! it's been ofline for weeks



We played it last monday or last last monday 
we play mario kart a lot, it's usually in the irc though


----------



## ryan88

BellGreen said:


> I think what he meant was that it's very unlikely there'd be players since it's been inactive lately.



no. the entire note has been taken off


----------



## Capella

We're in the mario kart monday tourney room everyone


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ryan88 said:


> no. the entire note has been taken off



I'm pretty sure you're confusing this with Mario Kart Wii. Wii and DS online were killed, not 3DS and Wii U.


----------



## Trundle

It's a bit more than a month before Smash Bros. 3DS comes out, and Ashtot and I are planning on hosting quite a few tourneys. This will be an extension of TBT Game Night but will have its separate thread. We want to know beforehand if you guys have any ideas for this, as well as if you'd be interested in participating. Thanks!


----------



## nekosync

I cannot wait until the TBT Smash Bros. tourneys! They'll be my very first time playing with TBT members.


----------



## Princess

hey babes, javier aka javocado has requested that I remind you all that MKM will be starting in 5 hours and 30 minutes!


----------



## SteveyTaco

We should do something for smash bros like smash bros saturday/sunday.


----------



## SteveyTaco

Do we still do this?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

SteveyTaco said:


> Do we still do this?



Barely. Pretty sure the MK craze has mostly died off to Smash 3DS, which so far hasn't gotten its own night. :/ "Smash Saturdays" are supposed to be a thing but the admins stopped putting up banners and stuff soooooooooooo


----------



## SteveyTaco

Tom said:


> Barely. Pretty sure the MK craze has mostly died off to Smash 3DS, which so far hasn't gotten its own night. :/ "Smash Saturdays" are supposed to be a thing but the admins stopped putting up banners and stuff soooooooooooo



Well we should start something up again because everyone keeps saying these were awesome and I wanna try some.


----------



## Jeremy

I would play MK8 tonight, but my Wii U is broken.


----------



## SteveyTaco

Jeremy said:


> I would play MK8 tonight, but my Wii U is broken.



That's sucks.


----------



## Lauren

FIRE UP YOUR ENGINES IM REVIVING THE MARIO KART MONDAY AGAIN! BOTH MK8 AND MK7, DLC THE LOT! LETS ALL START ENJOYING MONDAYS!


----------



## Cuppycakez

That sounds fun! To bad I don't own that.


----------



## Lauren

Cuppycakez said:


> That sounds fun! To bad I don't own that.



you should buy it!! christmas is coming, venture into the irc too!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

SO WHEN IS SMASH BROS SATURDAY? Don't make this another TBT Pokemon League!


----------



## Javocado

SMASH SATURDAY

BUT YOU KNOW WHAT TODAY IS
MONDAY
MKM CONFIRMED


----------



## Lauren

OK GUYS ITS MONDAY WE ALL KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS!!!

MARIO KART MONDAY
GO TO THE IRC OR THE MUMBLE I DONT GIVE A FLYING FUNKY JUST JOIN US TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## Javocado

Lauren said:


> OK GUYS ITS MONDAY WE ALL KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS!!!
> 
> MARIO KART MONDAY
> GO TO THE IRC OR THE MUMBLE I DONT GIVE A FLYING FUNKY JUST JOIN US TONIGHT!!!!



YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Lauren

Javocado said:


> YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



YYAAAASSSSSS HUNTY MKM YAAAAS


----------



## Cuppycakez

Maybe I can steal my brothers Mario Kart 7 and play.


----------



## Guero101

Is this happening tonight?


----------



## SteveyTaco

Do people still do Team Fortress Friday? Because tomorrow's Friday... We need to make this happen.


----------



## Alienfish

SteveyTaco said:


> Do people still do Team Fortress Friday? Because tomorrow's Friday... We need to make this happen.



That'd be awesome, for real I need to play it more now


----------



## Nerd House

SteveyTaco said:


> Do people still do Team Fortress Friday? Because tomorrow's Friday... We need to make this happen.



The TBT Steam Group has been more or less dead for over a year now. I know, I tried to revive it. TBT's Steam presence/participation is very very low.


----------



## Coach

Adol the Red said:


> The TBT Steam Group has been more or less dead for over a year now. I know, I tried to revive it. TBT's Steam presence/participation is very very low.



Link me to the TBT steam group!


----------



## SteveyTaco

TBT Game Night 2015 confirm?


----------



## Javocado

I miss MKM


----------



## FireNinja1

Javocado said:


> I miss MKM



Pretty much everyone who still does MKM joins Manda's stream to my knowledge. Zig and I go there pretty much every week, I've seen several other TBTers join in on several occasions. So to me, the stream's pretty much the semi-official-but-not-really-official MKM. (Not that Manda is obligated to host the frooms, I don't mean to say that at all.


----------



## Nerd House

Coach said:


> Link me to the TBT steam group!



*http://steamcommunity.com/groups/TBTGN#

Or just click here.*


----------



## inkling




----------



## Zedark

Is game night normally Wii games like Mario Kart or do steam games still happen occasionally?


----------



## WOLEEGEE

bump


----------



## Trundle

Pls friends we need to do something even though it is 2015 now


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Trundle said:


> Pls friends we need to do something even though it is 2015 now



#revivemumbleirc2015

Civ game nights whoo


----------



## Trundle

Tom said:


> #revivemumbleirc2015
> 
> Civ game nights whoo



I'd be down for civ


----------



## Ramza

Make CIV night happen.


----------



## Alienfish

Yesss Civ ffs..

Or Terraria.. I don't know how many of you guys play that but now that they made hosting thru Steam it's easier


----------

